# Ben konuşamayacağım seninle



## Mindlevery

Hi!

*Ben konuşamayacağım seninle.*

Does this mean: "I won't talk with you"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Artigh

Yeah you can take it as that.

The very correct translation would be:

I won't be able to talk with you


----------



## Fractal7

Ben konuşamayacağım seninle = I can't talk with you

Ben konuşmayacağım seninle = I won't talk with you


----------



## Volcano

*Seninle konuşamayacağım - I won't be able to talk with you (need more text for a clear translation)
*


----------



## Mindlevery

Thanks everyone! 

Yeah, "I won't be able to talk with you" is very symphatic to me.
You know, I seriously thought my friend doesn't want to talk with me ever again......


----------



## Volcano

*You are welcome*


----------

